# Feeling super jolly..!



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, the Mazzer SJ I bought from eBay arrived and it is, well, bigger than I expected...! My wife has raised a few eyebrows but is remaining relatively calm. Although she did ask me if it was a bean to cup machine... I said "don't worry, we'll probably get a coffee machine that dwarfs it by comparison"

I've seen lots of things on the forums re modding it, taking it apart, etc. But is there a simple cleaning guide I should follow? As I'd like to give it a good clean before I need to use it. Do I also need to follow any procedure for using it - e.g. do I have to have beans in it to turn it on and check it or can I run it empty? Any newbie advice would be appreciated.

Lastly, is there a way of telling the age from the serial number? I'm curious as to how old it is?

Thanks all - enjoy your Saturday morning coffees.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There are a couple of threads on here about stripping and cleaning, the first two numbers on the serial number depict the year of manufacture


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

http://www.fotchbook.com/faq/mazzer/index.html

This should get you started. I personally wouldn't remove the lower burr carrier, as getting it wrong can be a disaster, but would depend on how filthy your machine is.

Also care is needed when removing the lower vanes of the doser. They break easily.


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks @timmyjj21 that looks very helpful. I'll have a go later on at trying to take some bits off and see how easily it goes.

Interesting to see the paint job too - mine has a few knocks and chippings so maybe that's something I'll get round to further down the line.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

There should be a series of high-end grinders that are small and ugly so SOs don't raise the eyebrows...

Good luck with the SJ, I think the most common mods are the clean sweep and lens hood replacement instead of the hopper, both being relatively easy from what I have gathered.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Get the hopper off straight away. You can ditch about 25g of beans straight down the throat. I have a lens hood, but I tend to weigh my beans in and I have this technical device to stop the beans bouncing back out.









It had some sort of fancy yoghurt in it originally. Or I'm happy to sell mine for £495+p&p  (got my eye on a couple of machines!)


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

If you painted it silver that would be a bargain...!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

BigEasy said:


> If you painted it silver that would be a bargain...!


I am more than willing to paint it silver. I'll PM you my PayPal details if you send me a £450 deposit (non refundable) with the remainder due on approval of the spray job.

I actually need to work out how to sand and spray my SJ... It's a bit dog eared.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30448-Super-Jolly-Idiots-Guide

I put some links in this thread that will cover the most useful mods.

I use a 'Dunhill' bullet shaped cocktail shaker lid in the doser, as it is really easy to clean.

The best lens hood in my opinion is the 'Phot-R' brand. Easily found on eBay in the UK, keeps its shape, doesn't stink of cheap crappy rubber and works well. The metal ring of the hood can be popped out and inverted which then allows it to fit into the grinder throat perfectly.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've got a plastic poundland cocktail shaker lid in my doser


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

I convinced the wife that the SJ was pretty small compared to what she gave me for my 40th..


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh my. And someone who knows more than me will probably have something to say about the SJ doser. Is it an on demand one?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Missy said:


> Oh my. And someone who knows more than me will probably have something to say about the SJ doser. Is it an on demand one?


It's doserless, aka Mazzer Super Jolly Electronic (Type A/B). It's usually Mini on demands that are more popular than SJs as they have interchangeable burrs yet the Mini is smaller and cheaper.


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh, did I buy the wrong thing then?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

BigEasy said:


> Oh, did I buy the wrong thing then?


I don't think so, SJ is designed for a heavier use as far as I know. A bigger beast!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

No I think you did really well! Perfect for using at home. I was impressed, but wasn't even sure if they did an on demand SJ or if you'd bought a pre-modded one for ditching the doser!


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

Phew, that's a bit of a relief...! Thought that eBay purchase may have been even hastier than I had imagined!

Looking at all the mods everyone recommends, they all seem to relate to the doser - which looks quite different from what I have. The only other mod is the lens hood one to replace the hopper which I think is a great idea, but what about a lid for it? I was looking at the Mazzer mini hopper (320g capacity) as that seems more realistic than the current 1.2kg version. Most links to it reference the Mazzer Mini - does anyone know if it fits the SJ too?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

BigEasy said:


> I convinced the wife that the SJ was pretty small compared to what she gave me for my 40th..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unusual looking lever machine.


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

BigEasy said:


> I convinced the wife that the SJ was pretty small compared to what she gave me for my 40th..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've seriously got a Dalek, that is so cool.


----------

